# So worried - anomoly scan showed babies growth slowed down/clexane question.



## KateyB (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,
Really hoping you can give me some reassurance please & hope you don't think I am asking a silly question.  

I am finally pregnant after my 5th IVF - at my 12 week scan I was measuring 6 days ahead of my dates - obviously being IVF i knew how far I should be.  I took this as a good sign - but have since continued to have scans private as I am so anxious all the time.  Each scan - private dating scan and gender scan all showed exactly the same on 3 different ultrasound machines - that I was 6 days ahead.  I went for a scan at 17 weeks and was still measuring the same, then this weekend I went for a private anomaly scan (with machine had scan before) and it showed that I was only 19 weeks and 3 days when I should have been showing 20 weeks exactly.  The lady who scanned me didn't appear to be worried as she said I was still on the correct centiles and according to IVF dates still 3 days ahead but just worried as from last scan -within 2 weeks baby has only grown 5 days.  I know growth does slow down in 2nd trimester but still very worried.  The lady who scanned me said I probably just won't have a big baby.  All checks were normal - & the babies stomach was measuring bigger than anything else at 20Weeks and 3 days which she said was reassuring because that would be the first thing to show signs of slowing down if a problem.  I have been a bit poorly over last couple of weeks with cold and lost appetite slightly so worried it is all my thought.

I have not seen anyone since 12 weeks - in our area the policy is we don't' see a midwife until around 24 weeks so I really don't have anyone I can phone for reassurance and it is another few weeks until my NHS anomaly scan.

I feel the baby quite regularly which is reassuring but still very worried would be so grateful for your advice.  

Also I have been injecting Clexane all the way through - but worried about where to inject now as I feel the baby quite high up.  Is it still ok to inject in stomach?  

So sorry for the long post - & many thanks for taking the time to read.
Kind Regards,
Katey.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

firstly, no question is silly if it is something that is worrying you!!!

You have nothing at all to be concerned about with the growth. After 12 weeks, there isn't a lot of reliability in measuring on scans, and all babies grow at different rates, it might be a bit slower one week, and quicker the next. If it was a case of a few weeks different, it would be a different matter, but a few days is fine.

You are ok to still inject the clexane into your tummy, it's only going into your skin layers, so there is still fat, muscle from your tummy, muscle from your uterus, your uterus and the bag of fluid to get through before you were near your baby.

He/she sounds like they are well and truly growing well, ready to give you lots more worried when they are born for the next 18 years!!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## KateyB (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Emilycaitlin,

I can't thank you enough for putting my mind at rest - I have been so worried.  Thank you so much for taking the time to reply.  You are right I am sure he is going to give me a lot more worrying yet!

Huge thanks again.
Kateyxx


----------

